# p850 kodak



## hari krishna (May 29, 2011)

Team, i have a p850 kodak, i donot get display on lcd in auto mode. Though able to see stored images from internal memory as well as card. The lens also seem to get stuck when switched on. I do not recall the camera to have fallen or liquid spilled on it..any help!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Hari
The only thing that I can suggest is to remove the battery for 30 minutes or so to let all the electricity dissipate out of the electronics and then replace the battery (making sure it is fully charged). That should reset the camera's computer. Switch it on and see if it works. 

If not, then I suggest that you take it into a service shop and ask for a quotation to repair it. The cost of repair may too much and it may be a better option to invest in a new camera.

The sticking lens may be caused by dust, fluff, grit or even a single particle of sand. I may work its way out or not.


----------



## hari krishna (May 29, 2011)

Hi team,
Thanks for the reply, already done that...i took to kodak repair centre, they verbally mentioned mainboard problem and in the notes mentioned as lens problem...i will have one expert check this again and then maybe dispose..Any idea who would buy used camera's..

Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Try eBay but be honest and say what the problems are and sell it for spares or repair... You wont get much but a little is better than nothing! :smile:

I bought a broken 'camera' a little while back because I didnt need the 'broken ' bit, I wanted to adapt it fro a special project...


----------

